# I'm back... seems like I've not been on in forever!



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome back! We're glad you're back!

I like your horses  Very pretty.


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome to the Horse Forum!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks, it's good to be back!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Oh I ment to say Welcome back!!not welcome lol!! I wasnt paying attention!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey Britt! We've missed 'ya!  Glad to see you back.
Have fun posting!


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm glad to be back too!


----------



## Jehanzeb (Nov 2, 2008)

Welcome back!


----------



## Painted Ride (Jun 30, 2008)

glad you are back!!!!! stay a while!


----------



## bedouin (Oct 12, 2008)

Welcome back! And have fun chasing carrots with us! I just found out yesterday!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

welcome back!


----------

